# Out of State Plates



## briangp (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning folks,

Stumbled across this forum and though it might be the best place to ask a quick question...

I'm a Coastie, licensed out of state, lonnnggg ways from home. I'm considering pulling my front plate off for looks. I have an attractive truck and without a doubt most of you would agree, so with that in mind, its still going to get attention. Some friends have replaced their front plates with Coast Guard plates (no lic info), and as far as I know have been fine.

What can you do? and What could you do? I appreciate the responses and thanks for your time.


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

If your state where the truck is registered issues you two plates then both of those plates need to be attached or you can be ticketed.


----------



## briangp (Jul 13, 2009)

sorry, mistyped....

What *would *you do?


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

If the characters are red (which no doubt yours are; they stopped giving out the green ones almost 20 years ago), you are REQUIRED by law to have two plates on your car. Also, your vehicle will not pass MA inspection. 

This is one of those traffic laws some cops enforce like crazy, and others don't bother with. Hit or miss. While I probably wouldn't write a guy who's displaying a military plate, I know other cops who would give you the $35 ticket in a heartbeat. Also, keep in mind, it's an easy reason to stop your sweet truck that has "looks" and you'll get nailed w/ a 5%/2 point insurance surcharge. 

Bottom line: At your own risk; this is hit or miss. I'd recommend coughing up the extra $40 bucks and get a veteran plate with the Coastie logo on it.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

If your home state requires two plates run two plates. I personally hate it when police, FF, or otherwise run one plate and give the impression the law does not apply to them.


----------



## briangp (Jul 13, 2009)

OfficerObie59 said:


> If the characters are red (which no doubt yours are; they stopped giving out the green ones almost 20 years ago), you are REQUIRED by law to have two plates on your car. Also, your vehicle will not pass MA inspection.
> 
> This is one of those traffic laws some cops enforce like crazy, and others don't bother with. Hit or miss. While I probably wouldn't write a guy who's displaying a military plate, I know other cops who would give you the $35 ticket in a heartbeat. Also, keep in mind, it's an easy reason to stop your sweet truck that has "looks" and you'll get nailed w/ a 5%/2 point insurance surcharge.
> 
> Bottom line: At your own risk; this is hit or miss. I'd recommend coughing up the extra $40 bucks and get a veteran plate with the Coastie logo on it.


My characters are actually blue  Oregon plates. By my state I am req'd to have two. My car which is licensed in NC only has one and was only issued one, never had an issue locally.

Oh and I am not subject to inspections at all being licensed out of state, even if I was home, my county does not require inspections.

Anyways, point well taken.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

I have two plates affixed to my attractive truck and suv. Deal with it, why give someone the oppportunity to eff with you.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

briangp said:


> My characters are actually blue  Oregon plates. By my state I am req'd to have two. My car which is licensed in NC only has one and was only issued one, never had an issue locally.
> 
> Oh and I am not subject to inspections at all being licensed out of state, even if I was home, my county does not require inspections.
> 
> Anyways, point well taken.


 My bad...Appearently I overlooked the thread title where it says "Out of State"

Well...in case you ever decide to register locally...


----------



## briangp (Jul 13, 2009)

Alright, I think I got the information I need. It's not a really big deal to me wether they're on or not, so like you said, better to not attract attention. Thanks guys.

Here's my truck, I'm sure you'll see me around if you're ever near the cape.










Stay safe!


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

briangp said:


> Alright, I think I got the information I need. It's not a really big deal to me wether they're on or not, so like you said, better to not attract attention. Thanks guys.
> 
> Here's my truck, I'm sure you'll see me around if you're ever near the cape.
> 
> ...


Christ that is not a truck. It is toy. USMCMP's Dodge is more real then that.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

It's like owning a Chevy Cobalt SS and saying you have an awesome sports car...

And while I was about to flame you for posting what looks like a stock photo, the front plate has the Orgeon pine tree in the center...


----------



## briangp (Jul 13, 2009)

mtc said:


> HUH ??
> 
> Whaddya collect registrations?


LoL... no. But for some reason NC didn't care that I moved. The lady in town hall told me I didn't have to change registration. Its very strange, I do concur. However my car is registered in NC to an address here. All they told me is "Mail in your LES once a year for tax exempt and you're fine" She told me I'm legal to do it that way.


----------



## briangp (Jul 13, 2009)

TRPDiesel said:


> Christ that is not a truck. It is toy. USMCMP's Dodge is more real then that.


Toy' as it may be... let's see how long his Dodge stays on the road. 95% of these trucks that are rolling over 100k haven't had any major maintenance on them. Biggest maintenance item is a tranny flush at 120k 

/end Toy > Dodge rant


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

So, what's that truck gonna be when it grows up?


----------



## briangp (Jul 13, 2009)

OfficerObie59 said:


> It's like owning a Chevy Cobalt SS and saying you have an awesome sports car...
> 
> And while I was about to flame you for posting what looks like a stock photo, the front plate has the Orgeon pine tree in the center...


I do my own photography, its my side hobby. I'll take that as a compliment 



Harley387 said:


> So, what's that truck gonna be when it grows up?


Hmmm... whats it gonna be, still on the road?  I may get a 6 inch lift somewhere down the road and the supercharger to make up for the loss of power, but right now I can't justify it. Theres nowhere to go wheeling around here! I miss the mud bogs honestly.

Flame it all you want, but until you own one, you just wont understand


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Oregon Plates.....Registered in North Carolina.....To an address in Massachusetts..... errrr


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I guess im not MOST.......but if you like it thats cool.


----------



## sc3 (Jun 28, 2009)

7costanza said:


> I guess im not MOST.......but if you like it thats cool.


+1


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

briangp said:


> Toy' as it may be... let's see how long his Dodge stays on the road. 95% of these trucks that are rolling over 100k haven't had any major maintenance on them. Biggest maintenance item is a tranny flush at 120k
> 
> /end Toy > Dodge rant


 And a new frame after 6 years. I remember a giant recall because of frame rot.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2009)

According to the Registry of Motor Vehicles website (found at How to Register a Vehicle in Massachusetts | RMV) :



> If you are a non-resident active duty member of the U.S. Armed Forces you are not required to title or register your vehicle as long as the vehicle was purchased, titled and registered in your home state. You will be allowed to carry your out of state registration indefinitely. You will also have to carry insurance equal to the MA minimum levels. However, if your vehicle was not purchased, titled and registered in your home state, you will have to register the vehicle. You may drive such a vehicle with out of state registration for 30 days and register and title the vehicle before this time period ends.


What's up with that? Is the O.P. bypassing the whole "register your car in Massachusetts" thing?


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Jeepy said:


> According to the Registry of Motor Vehicles website (found at How to Register a Vehicle in Massachusetts | RMV) :
> 
> What's up with that? Is the O.P. bypassing the whole "register your car in Massachusetts" thing?


I think it would make sense if they are active. Don't they have to go wherever they are told to go? Maybe it's just to make it easier on military who are shuffled around so they're not constantly reregistering etc?


----------



## briangp (Jul 13, 2009)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> I think it would make sense if they are active. Don't they have to go wherever they are told to go? Maybe it's just to make it easier on military who are shuffled around so they're not constantly reregistering etc?


You're right on the nail.

I know for a fact, in the military, active duty, your legal state of residence is where your vehicle can stay registered. This applies for alot of other legal instances as well.

Because of this, I am bound by Oregon laws. I am not required to do inspections, nor switch my drivers license. Why the state of NC allowed me to keep my registration on my Civic, I really don't know, but thats a whole 'nother story, and regardless, the car will be traded in very soon anyways.

TRPDiesel, the frame rot issue was present in the 1st gen tacomas. The only frame issue thats been addressed with the 2nd gens is the motor mounts on the 2005 tacomas been less than adequate and failing. Bad welds.

To those who are crackin on me for my statement about liking my truck, I guess I'm just getting cocky because I've been getting compliments every day since I've lifted it. Guess I should have known I'd regret saying that... LoL


----------



## REILEYDOG (Nov 5, 2005)

Dear Coastie,

I have a fishing boat that is the bomb. I look super-cool racing around in it wearing my captains hat. I know I'm supposed to have my Coast Guard Documentation number displayed, but it makes my cool boat look, well, un-cool. I have chosen to remove the numbers for this reason. Will this be a problem?


----------



## briangp (Jul 13, 2009)

It's strange I came here asking for answers, but I got far more. All because I slipped a couple worlds that made me sound cocky, whatever. OfficerObie59, jettsixx, BRION24, thank you for quick prompt answers, I really appreciate it. Good luck to you, and stay safe.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

briangp said:


> It's strange I came here asking for answers, but I got far more. All because I slipped a couple worlds that made me sound cocky, whatever. OfficerObie59, jettsixx, BRION24, thank you for quick prompt answers, I really appreciate it. Good luck to you, and stay safe.


 You would think that since you were a shallow water sailor that you'd have some thick skin. Check out the site, read the other ask a cop posts and other threads here. It is like masscops culture, you say something stupid, you get flamed. No one is exempt, so don't think that you are special because your getting picked on. Don't take it the wrong way but deal with it and contribute to our humor or take your mini truck and go away.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

I hear that they might the dump the two plates again in favor of only one to save money.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2009)

Who REALLY cares ??????????


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

TRPDiesel said:


> You would think that since you were a *shallow water sailor* that you'd have some thick skin. Check out the site, read the other ask a cop posts and other threads here. It is like masscops culture, you say something stupid, you get flamed. No one is exempt, so don't think that you are special because your getting picked on. Don't take it the wrong way but deal with it and contribute to our humor or take your mini truck and go away.


lmao....


----------



## briangp (Jul 13, 2009)

TRPDiesel said:


> You would think that since you were a *shallow water sailor* that you'd have some thick skin. Check out the site, read the other ask a cop posts and other threads here. It is like masscops culture, you say something stupid, you get flamed. No one is exempt, so don't think that you are special because your getting picked on. Don't take it the wrong way but deal with it and contribute to our humor or take your mini truck and go away.


Fine.










I am thick skinned. That's why I didn't flame back. I've been on many forums, and I've seen it a few times, but you know what they say: arguing on the internet is like the special olympics.

I'll come back occasionally. I have more stupid questions. You guys are the experts 

I'm actually an Airedale though. Sensor Sys Op on Falcons... FLIR, APG-66, etc.


----------

